
How to Get a Job in Tech - gt14
https://www.gautamtata.com/series/how-to-get-a-job-in-tech/
======
gt14
Hi Everyone,

I've recently begun writing a blog post on how to get a job in tech in the bay
area. I've written this blog from my own experiences coming from a small state
school and what I did/ how I prepared to get a "tech-job" as a software
engineer. I've also included some of my experiments/hacks and would love to
know what you guys think!

I would be grateful for any feedback for the blog, content or anything else at
all.

Thank you!

